# Has anybody seen this? If not, you should read it.



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

I came across this while I was cruising the web this morning.

A Letter From a Sex-Starved Husband - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com

I found it interesting and quite descriptive.

Any comments?

Black


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Like preaching to the choir ...

Here are the big takeaways:



> My point in all this is that I don't think the problems of a sexless marriage or sex starved marriage can be solved until the wife is willing to see it from her husband's perspective. Even if it is not something she feels comfortable hearing or discussing it is very likely the truth and being aware of his feelings and compensating for them can only help. In a situation like this, ignorance is not bliss but I find with my wife that she would rather be ignorant and turn a blind eye to the problem.
> 
> *********
> 
> ...


The ideal of course is, that she is willing to see it from his side ... and then openly share her side, which may require action on his part.

If that doesn't happen, and he sticks to his "I would never leave her," mentality, nothing changes, because nothing is actually at risk.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To paraphrase LBJ, "Therefore gentlemen, what?"


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep Deejo, you picked out the exact issue in the letter I found interesting. 

This letter screams "WIMPY BETA MAN!!!!"

And "MARTYR!" suffering for the cause.

Not gonna work, nope, nope, nope...


----------

